# Art > Personal Art >  Snow Desert

## North Star

From February 2015. There are eight photos in the series. The images don't seem to look too good here, so I'm just posting this one and the link to the album through which you can see them properly.

----------


## Danik 2016

Another interesting study of soil textures. As I don´t know icy landscapes, it is difficult to distinguis if these patterns are inprinted in ice or sand.
Maybe it would be viewed by more people if you transfered the link to the "pictures taken by you" thread.

----------


## YesNo

Nice themed collection. I suppose these could be viewed as sand drifts as well as Danik mentioned. And the title "snow desert" does hint at both.

----------


## Lokasenna

Very nice! Not unlike the photos of distant planets that NASA sometimes puts out, and just as mysterious and enticing.

----------


## North Star

Thanks, *Danik*, *YesNo* and *Lokasenna*. I might as well post the rest of the images here as well, with the reminder that they'll look better on Flickr.

----------

